# Advice needed: Singapore - Sentosa Island



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

As I've mentioned in other threads, I've been to Singapore several times and have hence explored quite a bit of the lovely city.

However, I've never visited Sentosa Island - is it worth the trip...?


----------



## akitoto (May 7, 2006)

Sentosa is like Ocean Park - a must-see when you are Hong Kong. I'm not sure how much you would like it coz pple I've met from around the world have differing views. Some love it, some find it too touristy, while most just dun like the humid weather.  

As a patriotic Singaporean I would like you to visit Sentosa. It has a long history with us.

Some places you can go:
1. underwater world. better than auckland's kelly tarlton, but smaller (maybe thus less impressive) than ocean park
2. we have a new pink dolphin lagoon. u can swim with them. 
3. take the monorail to visit various places. historical site of the british during japanese war is intriguing
4. fort siloso. historical war site
5. siloso beach. very nice place for beach activities. you can rent frisbee, volleyball and kayaks by the hour. quite cheap.
6. go up to the merlion for a bird's eye view of sentosa, singapore (yes it is that high) and indonesia. go in the evening to catch both day and night views.
7. musical fountain (it's free) just go there at night to unwind while you watch the laser show.

sentosa is very easy to navigate around with their maps. the list above is not exhaustive. 

i suggest you take the cable car from mount faber to sentosa. the experience would be great. mount faber is a place you shouldnt miss too.

hope this helps.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes that does help, thanks very much


----------

